# What happens if a park board is too big?



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

im 5 ft 6 and weigh 126 lbs and am planning on getting a 152 rome agent for a little bit of everything ( including park ) the only thing is people have said this is too big for me. what happens if i have a park board that is too big for me? I dont want to get a smaller size because thats the smallest they have in stock and its £100 cheaper than anywhere else i can find.
what should i do?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Having a board that is too big just affects control. Imagine driving an obstacle course in a limo. I don't ride park at all, so I can't say exactly how it will affect you, but many people who ride park and mountain have two boards or buy a board that works best for where they spend the most time.

If you spend almost all of your time in the park, you would not be happy with a board that is too long. Spend the extra money if the park is where you spend most of your time.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Unless you plan on putting on about 30lbs, a 152 is a bit too big for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

the only other option is a 149 does 3 cm really make that much difference?


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

In my opinion yes, I went from a 159 to a 154 (yes thats a difference of 5) and my board control greatly improved...Its not like I couldn't ride park at all but I always regreted buying that bigger board. 

Plus if you think about it, its just that much more weight you have to swing around when your trying to 180 boxes or lift when you tail block and what not


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

The length of the board relative to your weight determines to a large extent how much flex the board will yield. It's similar to polevaulting- the higher the weight threshold on the pole, the stiffer and more resilient it will be. 

If you use a board that is longer, it will be more stable at high speeds (this is moot for park riding) and will be more difficult to flex. This affects ollies, wheelies, presses, take-off, landing and jibs. Pretty much everything park-related relies on the board being very flexible and forgiving. Not as much for big air, but certainly for jibs and pipe.

On my downhill/all-mountain board, I can't do a press for shit. My park board is only 5 cm shorter and I can tail block that sucker fairly well. The difference is very noticeable. 

If you're set on riding park, be disciplined in the size of the board you get. Don't sacrafice a few cms (and in turn, your ability) to buy a board quickly or buy a board you really like. Find something similar that has your size- it just makes for a better riding experience and it's no inconvenience to you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

okay then ill look for a 149 but does anyone know any sites that are selling rome agents for cheap the one i was planning on buying was on sierra but they are out of stock on 149's  please say if you now any sites like sierra that ship to eu aswell


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Pm me, Ive got the lowdown on a 148 cm, used but in good condition for $175


----------

